# Loki :'( Goodbye my squishy lap rat



## Camelle

Loki passed tonight around 11:05 while I was trying to clean some of the mucus off his face. It was quick and pretty peaceful. He didn't make it to his vet appointment tomorrow.


----------



## kksrats

I'm very sorry to hear that Loki passed  Poor little guy went through a lot, but I'm glad he's no longer suffering.


----------



## Camelle

kksrats said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that Loki passed  Poor little guy went through a lot, but I'm glad he's no longer suffering.


Thanks. Yeah it's really hard but the knowledge that he isn't suffering it's kind of a bittersweet feeling. It's weird even though there are other rats in my room it's like there's a big chunk missing. My room feels so much more empty without him :'(


----------



## Jessiferatu

I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))


----------



## Camelle

Jessiferatu said:


> I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))


Thanks *hugs back* the worst part islast night i got really really ill. my fever is 102.8 so i can't even bury him with mydad. he's doing it by himself :'(


----------



## bloomington bob

RIP Loki


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats

I'm so, so sorry. AT least you got to be with him in his last moments. he died knowing he was loved, and you did all any owner could do. He was lucky to have you, and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Camelle

bloomington bob said:


> RIP Loki


Thanks


----------



## Camelle

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> I'm so, so sorry. AT least you got to be with him in his last moments. he died knowing he was loved, and you did all any owner could do. He was lucky to have you, and I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. That is very true and I'mvery thankful for that. I was lucky to have him. Thank you I hope so too. I feel awful. I hate having a fever.


----------



## Lesti

I'm very sorry to hear about Loki  My Stitch and I send you kisses. Beau too, but Stitchie is going through the same thing right now...


----------



## Kitterpuss

Aaw so sorry to hear this. You did well by him in his final days - he was lucky to have such a loving owner. Rip Loki


----------



## Kelseyrawr

I'm so sorry to hear about Loki  Poor sweetie fought hard!! I know you did everything you could for him though. At least you know that he had a wonderful life with you and he will be looking over you now. We are sending you good thoughts.


----------



## Camelle

Thank you guys for all your wonderful comments. I'm sorry it took me so long to reply I had to go to the ER yesterday afternoon


----------



## Akarah

Camelle said:


> Thank you guys for all your wonderful comments. I'm sorry it took me so long to reply I had to go to the ER yesterday afternoon


 I never come to this part of the forum, but today I did. I've been following your threads on Loki. And how sad to hear that he has passed. Yes, 'bittersweet', but I'm so, so sorry for your loss. RIP Loki. Sending many hugs your way. And you? How are you feeling? Hope you feeling better and your fever has dropped.


----------



## Camelle

Akarah said:


> I never come to this part of the forum, but today I did. I've been following your threads on Loki. And how sad to hear that he has passed. Yes, 'bittersweet', but I'm so, so sorry for your loss. RIP Loki. Sending many hugs your way. And you? How are you feeling? Hope you feeling better and your fever has dropped.


That is so kind. I'm so glad you ventured here today. I really appreciate it! Thank you for following Loki's story to the end. It's been probably the worst weekend of my life literally. I lost Loki friday night and then I woke up about 430 so cold I was literally shivering. I got my dad's attention I was chattering so loud. He helped me into the living room and i laid in front of a roaring fire with 6 blankets on me and I couldn't even feel any warmth at all. I was weak and couldn't move and had a fever of over 103. I went to the doctor got tested for the flu and it came back negative and I went home empty handed. That night around 11:30 it got worse. I started throwing up. I couldn't hold anything down not even ginger ale! Not to mention all the time I was going through this I got dizzier and dizzier. Every time I stood up or sat up the whole room spun so hard ; i seriously thought I was gonna die. The severe hot and cold sweats didn't help either. At that point my doctor recommended my parents take me to the ER and they treated me for flu like symptoms and dehydration. They put me on an IV and did all sorts of tests to come back with nothing and the fluid from the IV built up in my wrists, lower back, knees, ankles, and feet and it's excruciating! Worst weekend EVER! I didn't even get to help my dad bury Loki or even get to be there when he did it.  I hope he rests in peace too. Thank yo very much for the hugs. I could really use them! My fever is gone and I'm holding bland foods down but the fluid in my joints is just as bad.


----------



## Akarah

I'm so sorry you couldn't bury Loki. But you will always have those memories of him and all his cuteness that will make you smile😊 Goodness me, wonder what it could've been that made you so ill. I hope you feel better soon though. Get lots and lots of rest.


----------



## Camelle

Akarah said:


> I'm so sorry you couldn't bury Loki. But you will always have those memories of him and all his cuteness that will make you smile Goodness me, wonder what it could've been that made you so ill. I hope you feel better soon though. Get lots and lots of rest.


That's true I will. Yeah it's been one heck of a week. Still going through the stiffness in my joints. It's pretty bad. My mom had to help give me a bath today because there's just so much I can't do on my own right now.


----------

